
Four Reasons Taxpayers Should Never Subsidize Stadiums - SQL2219
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-07-16/four-reasons-taxpayers-should-never-subsidize-stadiums
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18832975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18832975)

600+ points

